
How to Get Terminal to RaspberryPi via SSL from Anywhere, No Port Fwd - beame-io
https://www.hackster.io/zeev-s-glozman/how-to-get-terminal-to-raspberry-via-ssl-from-anywhere-a94624
======
tracker1
You can use ngrok to forward to SSH directly... though the web ui is
interesting, I think being able to use a client cert would go a l-o-n-g way
towards security.

Also, do you really trust the proxy in question... You could do your own
forwarding on a $5 Digital Ocean account if you wanted to.

